
Blosc: A blocking, shuffling and loss-less compression library - ColinWright
http://blosc.pytables.org/trac
======
ColinWright
Link found in this discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4290723>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4291077>

By this user: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=0x1997>

